# I know this question has been asked to death BUT......



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

.....
....
...
..
.

What color 3M ColorQuartz crystals should I use to bring out the most color in a group of Moliro? What color background?

Let me know your opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I would use a very light substrate and a blue background.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

What shade of blue would you recommend?

Anyone else want to put down their thoughts?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Something a little darker than sky blue, but not too dark. With a black background, moliros will blend into it. The reason I suggested light substrate is with dark, there will be no reflection and these fish will look even more dark than they can already appear.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I suppose now it just comes down to which color substrate to pick. If I should use colorquartz or just use play sand.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I go lighter than normal tan sand for Sp. red.
They tend to look dark at the best of times.
I like it but match the background to the rocks (Limestone) and substrate (crushed coral, silver sand or pool filter sand)

I agree they look more red against a light blue background, I just do not like it myself.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I am going to be using lace rock because I have it. I don't have the funds to put into redecorating they'll just have to make due. A bag of sand is no big deal you can pick them up for fairly cheap.

I'm just trying to decide which colors to go with. I have no problem just going bare bottom and no background. Makes no difference to me. It doesn't need to be a show tank. I just want to get the maximum color out of them.


----------



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

use a grey background, the colors will jump right off of their bodies!!!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Its your choice but I bet you can get enough limestone from a builders merchant for less than you pay for the sand. (ou can here anyway) Well you can here. Lace rock can be a bit sharp and makes for extra work as it gathers detritus too fast.
You may well find you have to add powerheads and water movers to keep it clean enough, treat for minor cuts and grazes (more than the expense of the limestone which as I say is very cheep and looks great.)

Sorry about the photo quality.
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60156.jpg

Ndole not Moliro but the same dark fish problem.
PS why does this not work?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

digiddy said:


> use a grey background, the colors will jump right off of their bodies!!!


2nd that. 8) How about some pics of your moliros?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> Its your choice but I bet you can get enough limestone from a builders merchant for less than you pay for the sand. (ou can here anyway) Well you can here. Lace rock can be a bit sharp and makes for extra work as it gathers detritus too fast.
> You may well find you have to add powerheads and water movers to keep it clean enough, treat for minor cuts and grazes (more than the expense of the limestone which as I say is very cheep and looks great.)
> 
> Sorry about the photo quality.
> ...


I'll think about it but the landscape supply shops around here don't have all that much selection. River rock, Moss rock, giant freaking boulders, flagstone. They hardly have any lava rock and no lace rock so finding limestone might be more trouble than it is worth.

We'll see.

You really cannot tell much from your picture. The fish in that picture looks blue.



flashg said:


> digiddy said:
> 
> 
> > use a grey background, the colors will jump right off of their bodies!!!
> ...


I don't have them yet. They will be ordered between the 12th and 16th. They will also be fry.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out the link in my sig... it's my Tropheus tank, Moliro and Duboisi. I have aragonite sand as substrate and smooth river rocks.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Your "smooth river rock" is way different than the stuff they call river rock here.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah... only the big boulder you could say it's smooth, the rest is semi-smooth :thumb:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not saying the smoothness is the difference. The river rock they sell here is smooth, roundish, and look like granite.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Why buy from stores. Take a trip to one of the lakes, river near you and pick the ones you like. Even better, landscape wholesalers


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

That's easier said then done. It'd be faster to just go buy rock from a landscape supply shop.


----------

